# I can't WALK....



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok..that's a little bit of an exageration. I can walk it's just that I feel like I have been rode hard, twice, and put away only to be rode hard again...
I did the weight training thing today with the trainer...and everything was going great...yay...until she decided to have me do this lift over the shoulders. Well, on the bar with the machine, I just told her, it wasn't going to happen. Mostly because of where she wanted me to put my feet (way out in front of my knees) so that I was leaning back, and then wanted me to squat and come up. Not only was I severely off balance, it just wasn't happening. So...instead she has me use this giant ball against the wall as support and use no weight. Okay, I thought, sure, I can do this. So here I go, sure as hell this balloon (oh I mean exercise ball) is gonna give one honking pop and I'd be knocked out in the floor. The balloon held and I proceeded to do these "squats".
Now, this is not an ordinary squat. I've done them. This is some sort of viral, mutant, evil squat that is meant to throw the planetary alignment off and suck us all into some space time continuem tear....
Basically you do this. Your feet extend out in front of your knees, you are leaning back against the "ball wall" and then you proceed to drop down. Now, when you come up, you have to lift your upper body while your legs are in this very akward, non weight supportive stance.
Well I actually did great, the universe held it's place, and I lived to tell the tell. First reps when fine, I felt fine, and then I went back to do a second set and holy hell some one tore out my thigh muscles and replaced them with effing' Jello while I wasn't looking. I almost fell smack dab on my cookies but managed to pull up at the last second. No pain, none at all, but Jeeeeze I couldn't walk. My leg, especially my right, kept giving out. I still can't walk right...every time I got to pick it up it's like there is a short or something. I can stand up fine, sit down I fall into the chair because my leg just buckels!
Other than that litte weird sensation I enjoyed my work out.


----------



## IndyGal (Sep 8, 2008)

I've done those squats using the yoga ball before - KILLERS! Way to go though: 
1. for telling the trainer no-no on the crazy exercise and 
2. for doing those insane squats!


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 9, 2008)

okay....day two post evil squats....I got through my work out this morning a-ok and I even worked my legs a little hoping to move out some of the stiffness. As the day has progressed though my muscles are getting tighter and tighter and to be quite honest I am pretty sure I am walking damn funny because of it. God knows I have to hang on to something to get down the steps right now...AYE!!!

Anyone have any idea how long this is going to last? I feel like I have been beat with a stick


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 9, 2008)

*The soreness should go away in about a week as your body becomes accustomed to the exercise routine. Kudos for you for sticking with it *




No-No-Badkitty said:


> okay....day two post evil squats....I got through my work out this morning a-ok and I even worked my legs a little hoping to move out some of the stiffness. As the day has progressed though my muscles are getting tighter and tighter and to be quite honest I am pretty sure I am walking damn funny because of it. God knows I have to hang on to something to get down the steps right now...AYE!!!
> 
> Anyone have any idea how long this is going to last? I feel like I have been beat with a stick


----------



## moore2me (Sep 9, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> First reps when fine, I felt fine, and then I went back to do a second set and holy hell some one tore out my thigh muscles and replaced them with effing' Jello while I wasn't looking. I almost fell smack dab on my cookies but managed to pull up at the last second. No pain, none at all, but Jeeeeze I couldn't walk. My leg, especially my right, kept giving out. I still can't walk right...every time I got to pick it up it's like there is a short or something. I can stand up fine, sit down I fall into the chair because my leg just buckels!
> Other than that litte weird sensation I enjoyed my work out.



No-No-Badkitty, The reaction in your legs doesn't sound right to me. I think you should get a second opinion before you do some major or permanent damage to the muscles, tendons, or ligaments in your legs. Perhaps this trainer you are using does not know everything he/she needs to know when designing an exercise routine for people who's center of gravity is different from normal and who are are badly out of shape.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 10, 2008)

moore2me said:


> No-No-Badkitty, The reaction in your legs doesn't sound right to me. I think you should get a second opinion before you do some major or permanent damage to the muscles, tendons, or ligaments in your legs. Perhaps this trainer you are using does not know everything he/she needs to know when designing an exercise routine for people who's center of gravity is different from normal and who are are badly out of shape.



I agree with moore2me you should get your leg looked at as it doesn't right to me either.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 10, 2008)

If it doesn't feel signifigantly better by Friday I will make an appointment. The only reason I don't feel a need to panic is that today my armpits feel about the same way 

I did a short stent on the arc trainer, set on high resistance and high grade for 15 min, took a 1 min break then did another 5 min, and my leg feels almost normal again. Most of the muscles that I worked really hard monday ache today...sooo I am hoping all is normal and I will get used to this by next week when I meet with the trainer again.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Sep 10, 2008)

I've had the same thing happen to me after an especially hardcore exercise day. You feel all wobbly and weak one day, and the next you "feel the burn", like a stiff strain in whatever you worked to the point of wobble. It goes away. It's just muscles that are especially unused to being used, getting the crap beaten out of them and trying extra hard to rebuild. 

Of course, as the others said, do get it checked out if it doesn't get better. Mine was gone within the week too.


----------



## Tad (Sep 10, 2008)

In my experience, muscle stiffness is usually the worst the second day after the exercise, but substantially better by the third day.

I hope you are feeling much better by tomorrow morning!


----------

